

The undecidability of the halting problem is not very important - jng
http://jonbho.net/2012/05/04/the-undecidability-of-the-halting-problem-is-not-very-important/

======
eggspurt
Probably worth calculating how many lifetimes of computer science students
have been wasted on this inanity.

